# Schieß rein (Schießrain)



## Sponge_Bob12

Hello,

Does anybody know what "Schieß rein" means or refers to, in this map. It's the number 39.
I've searched but I haven't find anything.

Thank you


----------



## Demiurg

I guess it's an old spelling of "Schießr*a*in" (_shooting range_?) => DWB Schieszrain.


----------



## Hutschi

I found more context, but no translation: http://books.google.de/books?id=-PN...#v=onepage&q=strasbourg "schieß rein"&f=false


----------



## Sponge_Bob12

I've done some research with the spelling "Schieszrain" and find out that there is now public park in Strasbourg built on an old shooting range, at the exact location of the number 39 of the map. So you are right.
Thank you very much!


----------



## fdb

The references in the DWB are to authors associated with Strasburg and the Alsace (Geiler von Keisersberg, Fischart). I wonder whether this is a specifically Alsatian word.


----------



## Frank78

fdb said:


> The references in the DWB are to authors associated with Strasburg and the Alsace (Geiler von Keisersberg, Fischart). I wonder whether this is a specifically Alsatian word.



I don't think so but it seems to be a "southwestern" word. If you google the term you'll find lots of streets named "Schießrain" and they are all in that region (Hesse, Württemberg and Baden)


----------



## fdb

"Lots" is a bit of an exageration. Several towns in Alsace have a rue Schiessrain. In Germany most of the very few google hits for Schießrain are for Flurnamen. "Shooting ground" is not a very likely name for a field. Perhaps these are two different words?


----------



## berndf

fdb said:


> "Shooting ground" is not a very likely name for a field.


Where else would you assume to find a shooting range than open fields?

A "Rain" in general is a strip of Land, usually with grass on it, between two fields or plots of land. There are several streets called "Am Schießrain" in Baden too. I see no reason to regard this as a specifically Alsatian word.


----------



## Hutschi

Here is an example for usage as "Flurnamen", it goes through centuries and shows different spellings:
http://lagis.online.uni-marburg.de/de/subjects/idrec/sn/fln?id=136333&tbl=flurname


In Strassbourg it was a place for a yearly meeting for visitation of men to be visited. (Jährliche Musterung)
http://drapeaualsace.free.fr/zunftfahnen.htm
"Alljährlich  mussten die wärschaften Bürger und Zunftangehörigen der Stadt zur Musterung in  voller Bewaffnung auf dem sogenannten „Schiessrain“ antreten. "


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> A "Rain" in general is a strip of Land, usually with grass on it, between two fields or plots of land.



The English word is "balk". What I find curious is that in the Merian print of 1644 the "Schieß rein" in Strasbourg/Straßburg/Argentinia is not a field, nor a verge between fields, but an obviously man-made bit of military architecture on the piece of water (the river Ill plus a canal) surrounding the old city.


----------



## berndf

All I know is that the Schiessrain (now: rue des hellebardes) is a perfectly straight street in Strassbourg NW of the cathedral. I am not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## fdb

Look at the link cited in no. 1.


----------



## berndf

That is the "Fischertor", No 38. I can't find the No 39 but look for the Judentor (36). Behind that gate you can see a street going toward the Münster. That is the Judengassen. The Schiessrain is the extension of that street beyond what is now the rue du Dôme.

Edit: Here is how the Schiessrain looks today. Narrow and perfectly straight. Calling this a "Rain" makes intuitive sense to me. and if it was a shooting range it better had to be perfectly straight.


----------



## fdb

Sorry, it is my bad eyesight. No. 39 (Schieß rein) is in the lower left corner. It actually shows them shooting.


----------



## berndf

Ok, I see it. That seems to be another one that Schiessrain in the city.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Ok, I see it. That seems to be another one that Schiessrain in the city.



It seems to be a northernish view. Perhaps it's nowadays the "rue d'arquebusiers" or on the island east of it.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> It seems to be a northernish view. Perhaps it's nowadays the "rue d'arquebusiers" or on the island east of it.


Yes, I think so too.


----------



## fdb

The Merian print has you cross three bridges after leaving the city centre. So maybe the shooting range was in the parc de l'Orangerie? The perspective is somewhat foreshortened.


----------



## berndf

The meanders of the Rhine look different from how they looked 350 years ago. Before the Rhine straightening of the 19th century, the Rhine in the Oberrheingraben was just a system of meanders coming and going. Within a few decades the river could completely change its appearance. Three of the four (not three) bridges you had to cross were over ditches of the city ramparts of which obviously only one exists today. The fourth one is over a small creek which also doesn't exist any more, nor does the creek coming from the Steinstraßer Thor.


----------



## Demiurg

The Wikipedia reads:


> *Parc du Contades*
> 
> Le Parc du Contades est un des nombreux parcs et jardins de la ville de Strasbourg. Situé dans le quartier du Contades qu'il structure, le parc du Contades a été créé en 1764 par le Maréchal Louis Georges Érasme de Contades sur l’emplacement d’un champ de tir (Schiessrain).



The Rue des Arquebusiers is adjacent to the park.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Rain kann eine Grenze zwischen zwei Feldern sein, aber auch ein Flussrain oder ein Graben. ein Rand eines Grabens.

In Grimms Wörterbuch ist ein langer Abschnitt zu Rain, mhd. "rein".


http://www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemma=rain



> auch als schieszbahnen. Frisch 2, 83b, vergl. auch armbrustrain, schieszrain;  (...)
> 
> d.  h. wessen bolz aus der schieszbahn abweicht; aber man denkt hierbei*  auch an den wall, der am ende der schieszbahn als bolzen- oder kugelfang  aufgeworfen wird*, und damit an die folgende bedeutung von rain: agger, ein schiszereine, schieszrein, uszgeworfen hüffe, rein an eime graben, ein zielstatt o. rein dagegen man schieszt Dief. 17c.


----------



## berndf

Der Rain eines Grabens ist nicht der Graben selbst sondern der Damm, den der Aushub bildet. Nach der von Dir zitierten Quelle wäre mit "Schießrain" dann ein Wall hinter den Zielscheiben, der verhindert, dass Projektile über das Ende der Schießbahn hinausfliegen. Beide Erklärungen (die Bahn selbst und der Wall an ihrem Ende) scheinen möglich und müssen sich auch nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Begriff "Schießrain" schien weiter verbreitet zu sein als heute. Heute kenne ich ihn eigentlich nur noch als Namen (Flurnamen, Straßennamen).


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> Nach der von Dir zitierten Quelle wäre mit "Schießrain" dann ein Wall hinter den Zielscheiben, der verhindert, dass Projektile über das Ende der Schießbahn hinausfliegen.



Indeed. The same meaning is implied in the DWB quotation from Kaisersberg’s “Seelenparad”:

„einer der da schüszet zům ziel, der lat sich nit an dem benügen, das er den schieszrein trifft.“

that is: not someone who misses (I assume: metaphorically) the target and hits the wall instead.


----------



## Hutschi

I have a question:
rein (hinein) and "Rain" are homophones. Is it possible that in "Schieß rein" the meaning "shoot into it" was present and stabilized the meaning of "shooting place"?


----------



## berndf

Halte ich für praktisch ausgeschlossen. Zum einen ist das î in _hin în _dafür noch nicht lange genug diphthonisiert und im alemannischen Dialekt ist es das immer noch nicht (_îne_). Das Vorkommen der Schreibung "ai" deutet immer darauf hin, dass es sich um einen ursprünglichen Diphthong handelt und nicht um einen durch die neuhochdeutsche Diphthongisierung aus î entstandenen.

Übrigens sind "ei" und "ai" auch im Standardhochdeutschen erst seit etwas über 200 Jahren homophon. Aber die Variante _rein _existiert schon in Mittelhochdeutsch. Insofern wäre ein Verwechslung also bereits in Frühneuhochdeutsch und frühem Spätneuhochdeutsch möglich. Ich halte es aber, wie gesagt, nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, insbesondere nicht in einem Dialektgebiet, in dem _în _nicht diphthongisiert wurde.


----------

